# Orvis Casting Classes



## blacksheep76 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm just starting out with fly fishing and could definitely use some help with my casting. I saw that Orvis held free classes on the weekend. Just curious if anyone has attended these classes and if the information was valuable or is it just an opportunity for their sales guys to get me in the store to buy something. Any info or advice anyone could offer would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Yes and Yes

Once you cast their gear and then go back to your stuff you see why you end up buying from them

It's smart .... And a good class


----------



## Captain53 (May 13, 2015)

About 6 years ago when I was a Fly Fishing Newbie I attended their Fly Fishing and their Fly Tying classes. (Orvis in Austin) Both were very worth while and I sensed no attempt to push Orvis equipment. That said though, they do have quality equipment.


----------



## Gumbeaux (Jun 13, 2014)

I just did the 101 class and it was pretty good. If you've never done it at all, I would recommend watching a couple of videos to get an idea before you go. We ended up with 6 students per instructor (18 total in the class) and those that had no idea what to do kind of struggled. Having a basic idea, the instructors were really good at telling me how to fine tune what I was doing.

We casted for about 90 minutes. The last 90 minutes was discussing basic flies, equipment basics, and knots. He did about 5 minutes worth of "Orvis" pitch throughout the entire thing. Wasn't bad at all. You do get some good coupons and discounts when you go.

I did buy one of their low end fly set ups (a Clearwater) but that's all I own of their fly fishing equipment. Everything else they sell is top notch and the warranty and customer service can't be beat. I've already started eyeing a Recon or an H2, just have to force myself to get some more time in with this one to make sure I'm going to keep liking it.


----------



## tickfarm (May 11, 2006)

Went to the 101 class in Austin about 3 weeks ago. 3 hours well spent. The class was 12 students with three teachers. Mine spent about 15 minutes with me. He got me away from the chicken wing flinging to a more comfortable cast. They have discount coupons and some free stuff. The 201 class at Bull Creek is in 2 weeks, but it maybe a parking lot class because of the water.


----------



## vw4fun (May 5, 2009)

Just attended the Orvis 101 class in Houston this morning. Five students were in our group. The instructors were great and didn't pressure anyone on sales. This morning was my first time to touch a fly rod. Watched many videos on YT prior to attending the class and felt that helped a lot. 

I am holding off on purchasing a fly rod until I know a little more of what I need. My goal is to fly fish for redfish. I will take a lesson or two from an expert to advise me the equipment I should look for. Then practice, practice, practice...


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I just did the Orvis Endorsed beginners class at Little River Outfitters in Townsend Tennessee, near the Smokies. We used Orvis Recon 5 weights. I had just bought a LL Bean 6 weight and can sure tell the difference. The Bean is quite a bit slower, which as a beginner may be what I need. The Recon will be on my short list for the next rod. 
The class here was great. One day at the shop with classroom and practice on the lawn, then all day Sunday on the water. $250


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrats!! and green to everyone for taking the classes and most of all getting into this magnificent sport. 

It can become a lifetime of enjoyment.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Meadowlark said:


> It can become a lifetime of enjoyment.


Or frustration!!! What the hell...it's what we do and a big part of who we are. Tight lines to all.

Saltwater Outings Chairman
Texas FlyFishers
http://www.texasflyfishers.org


----------



## blacksheep76 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for all of the feedback. I appreciate all of your help.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

IMO the guys and gals up at Orvis Houston offer first rate customer service, conduct awesome casting classes for beginners and intermediates, hold a fun "happy hour" every two weeks on Wednesday evenings, and have some great rods and gear to offer. Yes it is "pricey" but it is also "lifetime" stuff. You wear it out or break it send it in...boom it's new again! It is the kind of gear you want to pass on to the family someday.

As far as the Recon Rods are you kidding me...a foot shorter, light as a feather, and is a casting cannon! Having one (5wt.) in my hand for about ten minutes the other day at the shop I found the rod to really perform. The short range accuracy is quite unique. Think about standing on the front of a poling skiff and there is that big red right under your rod tip (don't you hate it when they're too close to get a good shot on). The shorter rod gives you a better chance to make that cast so much easier than one would imagine. You give up very little long range distance with this rod too. During the casting contest/demonstration at last weeks happy hour we were challenged to make an opposite hand distance cast (if you were right handed you cast with your left). So I tried it and without hauling at all (I was an uncoordinated mess trying to haul left-handed) and with 30' of line out of the rod tip and a bunch laying in the grass, with one back cast I shot the line out and missed the 80' target by 10 or so inches. As I said you kidding me! SOLD!

I'm getting a 6 wt. with a saltwater fighting butt. This is coming from a die-hard Sage XP fan-atic.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Golden said:


> I'm getting a 6 wt. with a saltwater fighting butt. This is coming from a die-hard Sage XP fan-atic.


Maybe if you could teach your help to quit throwing out your fly rods, you wouldn't need that 6 wt!! :rotfl:


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

when I purchased my helios 2 at Orvis in Houston, I received one on one lessons immediately. Personally, I would prefer the one-on-one instead of a large class. None the less, any type of lesson is good. Good luck,


----------

